# Firewood



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I do not have a wood burning fireplace, so buying big quantity of wood and storing it at the house doesn't make much sense.

The last time we went to the campground, they were out of wood and a lot of campers were upset and out of luck, so it seems like the best thing is just to bring your own.

Do yall usually buy a cord, or half a cord, or do you just pick some up for the trip as needed? I find it very expensive to do it that way, however, I dont want to have a ton of good wood left over to rot during the winter when not camping.


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

When we were just tent camping sporadically like for a two week vacation only, we bought the firewood at home and brought it with us. This way, we just had enough for the period we needed.

But when we got the trailer, we bought a huge amount at the beginning of the season and piled it behind the trailer. We also added a small shed to the property so we could store the extra in there over winter.

We also notice that around a lot of campgrounds, locals will sell or give away firewood as well if the camp runs out. But you have to venture out around town and the rural areas to find signs.

Oh......... and the other thing, mu husband just reminded me here, many times in the laundry room or office at the campground, people will put up little notices saying they have firewood.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have always cut some as needed or just bought it as we went. This year I decided I would buy a 1/2 cord of seasoned oak, so I did. Its great burning wood. The only problem was this year my daughter was in soccer, and we went camping quite a bit less, due to saturday games, so i still have over half of it left. I have it covered up and off the ground, so i hope it will be ok for another 2 months or so till we get back at it regurarly. 

It was much cheaper this way, and less work (than cutting my own)


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree, I like to have my own wood. I have been burned (no pun intended) a few times by hoping the campground would have some wood, then find out they dont. Then I am walking through the woods near the campground picking up dead logs, limbs, etc.. I usually have a tree fall or blow over at my place and I will cut it up to take. I also know some others that do too and dont use the wood, so I will cut it up and bring it home. Got to have that campfire :clapping:


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

So, it kind of sounds like everyone else likes to bring their own wood too I see. I may look into getting a half cord or see if they sell anything smaller than that, cause I could probably burn a 1/2 cord of wood through the year. Besides, if I dont, I have a firepit on the patio at home I can always burn some in too.


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

Once I had a bad experince there was no firewood available where We camped . I learn a lesson and now i use my own firewood for campfire . Camprire is really a joy of camping .


----------



## rcButterfly (Jan 11, 2008)

We usually take our own wood as well. Sometimes we cut our own, or get some from others who do. We have never had to buy any, lucky in that respect.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

We alway took our own or used what was there. We never went without it at camp. I have a wood burning fireplace now. We have a stack of wood behind our shed that we use. When we first got here I burned fires a lot. But I haven't recently. On my way home from work saw a guy who sells firewood. I always see his sign.


----------

